# NF's and Instinctual Variants



## dazednconfused1 (Aug 31, 2010)

minkaybell said:


> i'm sp/sx....................................................i found out from this site, it might help you nevermore
> 
> Type Stackings - the enneagram ...info from the underground
> 
> it's helpful because it's dependant on your type...i'm type four, so by reading the descriptions i can determine which stacking i am instead of taking countless tests...because i find that tests generally are wrong, at least when it comes to instinctual variants. i thought i was so until i saw this! now it all makes sense


Oh wow!! Lightbulb moment!! I've always thought that I was sx/so simply because....well, as an NF, we tend not to be so concerned with the here-and-now... reality, and everyday things of life. So "self preservational" just seemed like a foreign term to me. Therefore, I just kind of assumed that I must be sx/so. (Well, I actually thought of myself as basically 100% Relational. But I figured that wasn't really possible.) Now, after taking a look at that website, I think I am sx/sp!!! As much as I love to meander through life, something inside of me desires a sense of stability. I never put two and two together... but now it is starting to look a little less fuzzy! : ) Anyway, thanks for sharing that site!! And for reading about my process of self-discovery..... lol.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

nevermore said:


> :dry::tongue:
> 
> Guess so. Maybe just _being_ a 5 gives you sp-ish tendencies?


Yes, that's interesting. I relate to the so 5, the most.


----------

